# Exeter show



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Wat is everyone selling please ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a couple of threads somewhere about it Athravan made one of what shes selling and Reticulas made a few threads with varius reps for sale


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if the misses allows, i'll be going lol


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

cheers i cant wait to go


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

were going will be selling various cornsnake babies :smile: plus few others, older snakes.


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

i really cant wait me and my mate are setting off at 6 in the morning lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

On my table will be Various corn hatchlings and adults, Bull snakes, Rankins Dragons,Captive bred Green Anoles, hand made reptile greetings cards, a couple of vivs, and some second hand goods.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> On my table will be Various corn hatchlings and adults, Bull snakes, Rankins Dragons,Captive bred Green Anoles, hand made reptile greetings cards, a couple of vivs, and some second hand goods.


what vivs are you going to be selling Julia?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> what vivs are you going to be selling Julia?


 
they are comming from 'mr Bob' they are all glass ones, think they are 4fters. if you are interested you could pm her for more details


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll have corns, corns.. more corns.. a few other rat snakes and bits and bobs and one or two lizards. And some jewellery, I think.. maybe.

I'm more interested in buying than selling to be honest but figured I might as well try and sell a few things... but not entirely sure if I'll sell anything :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I'll have corns, corns.. more corns.. a few other rat snakes and bits and bobs and one or two lizards. And some jewellery, I think.. maybe.
> 
> I'm more interested in buying than selling to be honest but figured I might as well try and sell a few things... but not entirely sure if I'll sell anything :lol2:


well if i go its likely i will have corns lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'll have corns, corns.. more corns.. a few other rat snakes and bits and bobs and one or two lizards. And some jewellery, I think.. maybe.
> 
> I'm more interested in buying than selling to be honest but figured I might as well try and sell a few things... but not entirely sure if I'll sell anything :lol2:


youll have sold one thing at least:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> if the misses allows, i'll be going lol


So its still possible then Nige ?



Athravan said:


> I'll have corns, corns.. more corns.. a few other rat snakes and bits and bobs and one or two lizards. And some jewellery, I think.. maybe.
> 
> I'm more interested in buying than selling to be honest but figured I might as well try and sell a few things... but not entirely sure if I'll sell anything :lol2:


Lol I could have made that post. its just nicer being the seller side of the table somhow lol


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

thanx everyone will be really good to try and meet people as well there how will we know who is who though


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well if i go its likely i will have corns lol


You must come... although if you're anywhere near me (offers still up if you want some table)... I definitely won't sell anything at all, yours are much nicer than mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

l1zardchick said:


> Wat is everyone selling please ?


I will be selling signed copys of my latest porn DVD :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> You must come... although if you're anywhere near me (offers still up if you want some table)... I definitely won't sell anything at all, yours are much nicer than mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'm still working on it... be nice to go, sounds like its gonna be a good one


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TBUK said:


> I will be selling signed copys of my latest porn DVD :lol2::lol2:


god no:lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

SiUK said:


> god no:lol2:


Not buying a copy then? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think I could sell it on ebay even:lol2::lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

ill be selling my usual inverts etc plus some of my 2005 redfoots probally drag tony along with some of his and donnas leos, fat tails and corns also have forms for the last few Hamm tickets


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> ill be selling my usual inverts etc plus some of my 2005 redfoots probally drag tony along with some of his and donnas leos, fat tails and corns also have forms for the last few Hamm tickets


Will you have any Orb weavers mate?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Will you have any Orb weavers mate?


not this time, sold out within 2 weeks of getting em in, will have more in september for the AES show though


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> not this time, sold out within 2 weeks of getting em in, will have more in september for the AES show though


Oh no  I hope someone has some or my misses will be in a right strop :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Rankins dragons and green anoles. but not many.

*anyone selling exotic beetles? and African pygmy dormice? lol*

*......and desert iguanas!!???*
:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Jinx said:


> Rankins dragons and green anoles. but not many.
> 
> *anyone selling exotic beetles? and African pygmy dormice? lol*
> 
> ...


I keep trying to get hold of Desert Igs but everywhere is out of stock now  Kicking myself for not buying more when I could.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

well i'll try my luck at the show and see if anyone else has them, i'll be in early as im table sharing so i'll have a quick look around for some before the public gets in.....i hope.lol
But yours were such a good price and in good conditions.(apart from the freak of nature one, lol)...how is he anyway??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Jinx said:


> well i'll try my luck at the show and see if anyone else has them, i'll be in early as im table sharing so i'll have a quick look around for some before the public gets in.....i hope.lol
> But yours were such a good price and in good conditions.(apart from the freak of nature one, lol)...how is he anyway??


He's doing good but still has a very large lump/abscess on his foot.. he lives with Meow and yellow_rat_gal off here now


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I have put a few adverts in the classifieds section....

I will have desert igs there along with both types of collared lizards.
I also have some funky beetle larvae
The dormice i don't have time to pick up and bring but it could be arranged later?

Also trying to get hold of some rough greens for Si and i'll see if there are any orb weavers kicking around (although if i can get one Jason you need to take it from me ASAP, 'orrible things)

I'll also have some baby Mock vipers, had 2 litters dropped yesterday!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i should have a standard reply for these threads,selection box from my available list going along with womas,kubsch pastel and gecko morphs
regards gaz


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> I have put a few adverts in the classifieds section....
> 
> I will have desert igs there along with both types of collared lizards.
> I also have some funky beetle larvae
> ...


 
oh yeh, you sell them for £79 was it? and there wc.
Well it's an option thankx! i did'nt realise you were attending. 

What species of beetle larvae?
Im after some metalic frog beetles to be more specific, but anything big and funky, i'd quite like some rhinos and the likes! Their MAHOOSIVE!
lol

dont know about the pygmy dormice. Im going to the show and i will buy animals that look healthy but are at a good price, so im not going to arrange anything with anyone until ive been to the show and seen what i can get for the best prices.
I know of a couple people selling african pygmy dormice at the show.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting how a sarcastic tone can be so annoying on here at times.

Oh yeh, they aren't on the lists so far, and being WC isn't allways a bad thing.

The larvae are unicorn beetles.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Interesting how a sarcastic tone can be so annoying on here at times.
> 
> Oh yeh, they aren't on the lists so far, and being WC isn't allways a bad thing.
> 
> The larvae are unicorn beetles.


 
..o.0...i was'nt being sarcastic. sorry if it sounded that way. dont really see how a tone can be heard on the internet though. lol
I just really did remember you had some for sale, and wanted to remind myself and check with you that they were the ones for £79 and were wc, i dont mind if they're wc, CF is'nt far off wc, plus i should think all will be wc anyway. 
and was only stating that i cant arrange anything about the pygmy dormice since you put a question mark after that particular topic, because i dont know what will be at the show yet as i know a couple of people will have them.
I was just rpelying and remembering our last discussion on the desert iggies. I'd be perfectly happy to buy from you! 
sorry, im a bit simple with the way i word things sometimes. and i also reply quickly in short breaks at work and sometimes dont get to re-read things. So type quick and dont think.
Didnt mean to sound like that!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

No probs, i was just teasing 

The question mark after the dormice was because they aren't mine they belong to a friend near London who mentioned he wants rid last night (mainly because he never sees them). So it was more of a question for me than it was you, lol.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> I have put a few adverts in the classifieds section....
> 
> I will have desert igs there along with both types of collared lizards.
> I also have some funky beetle larvae
> ...


If you have orb weavers mate I will take them off you as you come in :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

another one thats too far away 

how long do you reckon it would take on the train?:lol2:

lee


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

there are people comming from all over, it might be worth you asking on the forum if anyone can give you a lift if you chip in with fuel .


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

californiankinglover said:


> another one thats too far away
> 
> how long do you reckon it would take on the train?:lol2:
> 
> lee


Was there not someone asking about a lift from Liverpool on an old topic about whos got room for a lift might be worth pming them if you can find it


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> No probs, i was just teasing
> 
> The question mark after the dormice was because they aren't mine they belong to a friend near London who mentioned he wants rid last night (mainly because he never sees them). So it was more of a question for me than it was you, lol.


Ah i see, aw, shame they have to get rid of them. I understand about not seeing them often enough though. I have thought about this, but their so cute. lol and interesting of course.
I think your friend would probably be a tad far to arrange anything anyhoo. thanks for the help though. 
looking forward to seeing everyones tables!


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

I am counting down the days lol really looking forward to it never been to a show before think it will be a great experience


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

l1zardchick said:


> I am counting down the days lol really looking forward to it never been to a show before think it will be a great experience


Ive never been either, but im table sharing so it'll be nice to see the show from a sellers point of view and a member of the public....i guess. lol

Julia i can watch the table when you go for walk arounds of course.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

will have a few bits and bobs...

if there is interest in advance, we have things like Nile Rats, Dupresi, Harvest Mice, Short Tailed Oppossums, Meerkats, Suger Gliders...

the first 5 will be there for sure, the meerkats (proven breeding pair) and gliders (proven pair, + 0.0.1 + caging) i would prefer to take to known sales if at all possible...

then we will have the normal rats, mice, gerbils etcetc..

and the skunks of course, though display only...

and some corns, kings, cresties.. bits and bobs really..

oh, and a group of adult breeding leopard geckos.. though they may sell before i even get to the show tbh!

N


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I will have most of my personal collection as I have to sell 90% of it as im moving back to uni for a forth year

I will have _
1.1African velvet geckos
2.4 cresteds
2/3mourning geckos
several baby leos (restripe and mack snows)
several Viper geckos
and a adult pair of red ackies
Most of the other stuff is reserved


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Ooh meerkats wow!!! .................No, nope I mustn't, I mustn't :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

ukgeckos said:


> I will have most of my personal collection as I have to sell 90% of it as im moving back to uni for a forth year
> 
> I will have _
> 1.1African velvet geckos
> ...


 

o.0...are you selling your adult vipers? all of them?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are funky as hon... very muchly 

i want to keep them but... you know how it is..

proven adult breeders, had 4 last litter.. on offer at £1200 as a special show price... you;d make it back the first year they breed again!

they talk to me !! its SO cute!!! i am a bit worried i am saying "look out there is an eagle over head" though and giving them panic attacks.. they come to your hand for tidbits too.. tbh i am hoping no-one has them for a while 

N


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nerys did you have any luck with my pair of little things?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Nerys did you have any luck with my pair of little things?


oi oi , lol..


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

errr... (see text)

also hon... that 'bino croc / alligator in the EU.. is that still floating about.. may have an interested party..

also, lemme know what other small snappy things you have about for potentially the same client?

ta muchly!

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys - any interesting mustelids likely to be available? I'm in the market for a few bits and pieces as usual, wasn't going to go to Exeter but if there will be a few fluffies on sale in addition to the reps I might travel down.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how much are the short tailed opposums Nerys, and what sort of set up do they need, im more curious than anything


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

have to shoot guys (washing machine to fetch) but will get rory online to answer!!!

back later maybe 

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Short Tailed opossums*

Hi Si, 

Short Tailed opo's are priced at £275 per pr, 2007 UK bred, feeding well, born 5th May this year, so you can see how old they are. If you take 2 pairs then you are only looking at £250 per pr.

Pendlehog, hello,

Other Mustelids, well apart from the possiblility of a female Chocolate skunk @ £600, very slim, poss some Angora ferrets, and if not present then ordering is possible.

The meerkats, are indeed a lovely pair and have them currently here adapting very well to a good quality diet, as Nerys has pointed out, solid breeding pair, 2004 born, and produced a healthy litter last year.

But also have Harvest mice available, 2007 UK bred.

Hope this helps

Rory


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi Si,
> 
> Short Tailed opo's are priced at £275 per pr, 2007 UK bred, feeding well, born 5th May this year, so you can see how old they are. If you take 2 pairs then you are only looking at £250 per pr.
> 
> ...


I have read that short tailed opossums should not be kept in the same enclosure unless it is breeding season and are typically solitary... is this what you would recommend? Am very tempted


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nerys said:


> errr... (see text)
> 
> also hon... that 'bino croc / alligator in the EU.. is that still floating about.. may have an interested party..
> 
> ...


Well it just so happens I have a new contact for snappy things in the EU will tell you a bit more about it on Saturday


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*STO's*

Hi Athravan, 

You probably know that l work as a consultant for a client base. So my answer to you in so far as the sto's and their living habitations comes direct in so far as how the client is keeping them as a species.

If you read certain American websites such as:

Short Tailed Opossums as Pets

They will inform you that you can not keep them together in pairs or groups. However l have several clients running these species and they all keep them in different ways with surprising results.

However what l have done, is to get into touch with the client l have these from and asked him directly how these have been bred, [as in pairs/group or solitary conditions] 

Hope this will help

Rory

The client runs his in seperate conditions, therefore all males are seperate from other males and females are also kept seperate from each other, although the youngsters were kept with the mothers.

He kept them in seperate viv type/styled enclosures.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Nerys or Rory 

Could I be really cheeky, any chance I can put my Acacia Rats on your table (I am assuming you are still next to mine anyway) as I think they would be a bit lost on mine as we are dry stock only apart from them, I will have caresheets and everything of course.

and same as above I have some sugar gliders for sale as well but will only take them if people arrange in advance, so if anyones after gliders send me a PM.

EDIT: our girls are coming though and so is the polecat I cant leave them at home all day, but they are not for sale.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Also with us....*

Currently have 2007 bred BCI's Boas, 8 of at £45 each and an a 2005 bred, Albino Cali King Snake priced at £55

Rory


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

*Just been reading Thread*

Just booked a table at the Exeter/Exmouth show.
Bringing down Leopard Geckos Aptors, Raptors, Albinos and a few Macks. Unfortunately I have had a number of Macks hatch out recently but they are too young to sell at Expo.
Looking forward to meeting a few of you

Baz


WarwickGeckos - Home


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Nerys - any interesting mustelids likely to be available? I'm in the market for a few bits and pieces as usual, wasn't going to go to Exeter but if there will be a few fluffies on sale in addition to the reps I might travel down.


ahh, PendleHog, do you know if that new range of plastic vivs is going to be launched here? i know they were meant to be at exeter but i havnt heard a thing since the initial rumours a few months back?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Royal Boa said:


> ahh, PendleHog, do you know if that new range of plastic vivs is going to be launched here? i know they were meant to be at exeter but i havnt heard a thing since the initial rumours a few months back?


Dont think they are


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

will anyone be selling any gecko hatchling tubs at all please?


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Nerys & Rory, 

Too tempting, too tempting, I'm trying to sell not buy :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

As it's no DWA then i'm going to guess there wont be any of the larger mongooses available, Egyptians in particular?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

TBUK said:


> Dont think they are


Thouhgt as much, shame, and thankyou.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hope you all have a great time, we have a friend going who will be looking out for the following for us.

sub adult/adult Uromastyx _. acanthinurus-_ FEMALE
Adult Eyed Lizard- Lacerta Lepida MALE
Adult Madagascan spiny/ground iguana _oplurus cyclurus _FEMALE
Sub adult/adult Berber Skinks FEMALE


So if anyone has any, let me know and ill pay now and arrange them to be picked up at the show, thanks


----------

